# PT for Pelvic Floor



## millerleigh@hotmail.com (Aug 18, 2015)

I am currently billing Medicare for cpt codes 97032 and 90911 that are being done in our office.  Medicare is not paying for 97032. They said if I add a 59 modifier to 97032 it should be paid. It is still denying. Anyone have any suggestions. Again this is in a specialist office. Thanks in advance.

SU


----------

